# Kernel 3.X

## schmidicom

Wer hat schon alles auf den neuen 3.X umgestellt?

Umfrage auf Wunsch geändert -- Finswimmer

----------

## doedel

Die Antwortmöglichkeiten sind etwas ungeschickt gewählt.

>	3.0.6

>  	2.6.39.3

>  	2.6.38.7

>  	neuer als 3.0.6

>  	älter als 2.6.38.7

Sollte heissten:

* >=3.0

* 2.6er >=2.6.3x

* 2.6er <=2.6.3x

* 2.4/andere

* mehrere u.a. 3.xx

Niemanden wirds wohl interessieren ob du 2.6.38.3 oder 2.6.38.7 drauf hast. Vorallem in ein paar Wochen wenn sich wieder alles geändert hat. Mit 2.6.3x als Antwortmöglichkeit hast du einen aktuellen 2.6er zum Zeitpunkt der Umfrage drin.

----------

## schmidicom

Die Antworten basieren auf den freigaben von http://packages.gentoo.org/package/sys-kernel/vanilla-sources in der Annahme das dies die am meisten verwendeten Kernel unter Gentoo wären. Aber im Nachhinein gebe ich zu es hätte besser gestaltet werden können nur dafür dürfte es jetzt wohl zu spät sein.

EDIT:

Vielleicht könnte ein Mod die Antwort "2.6.38.7" entfernen und die Antwort "älter als 2.6.38.7" zu "älter als 2.6.39.3" umbenennen dann würde es etwas besser aussehen.

----------

## Knieper

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

> vanilla-sources in der Annahme das dies die am meisten verwendeten Kernel unter Gentoo wären

 

Wie kommst Du zu der Annahme? Die Handbücher für x86/x86.64 verwenden beide gentoo-sources.

----------

## mrsteven

3.0.x schon seit Juli, bisher keine Probleme mit der neuen Versionierung und auch sonst nicht (wie meistens eigentlich).

----------

## Erdie

Gibt es einen Grund auf 3.x upzugraden wenn 2.6.34 perfekt funktioniert?

----------

## py-ro

Ja, Sicherheitslücken, ansonsten fällt mir aber nix ein.

----------

## franzf

 *py-ro wrote:*   

> Ja, Sicherheitslücken, ansonsten fällt mir aber nix ein.

 

Big Kernel Lock ist komplett weg (seit AFAIR 2.6.38 ), dann gab es vor dem 3.0er auch noch SCHED_AUTOGROUP und den CGROUP_SCHED, die vor allem auf Desktopsystemen einiges an Performance bringen sollen ("Wunderpatch").

Also von dem her lohnt sich ein update auf den aktuellsten stable der 2.6er-Reihe in jedem Fall.

In den Logs zu den neueren 3.0ern las man immer wieder was von verbesserten Grafik-Treibern (Sandybridge-iGPU, ATI Llano). Der heute getaggte 3.1er soll noch mal einiges reißen bei den Grafiktreibern.

----------

## ScytheMan

Nuja, wenn du auf dem Laptop bist und dir eine lange Akkulaufzeit wichtig ist, ist es vllt. besser bei <2.6.36 zu bleiben.

----------

## franzf

pcie_aspm=force dem Kernel mitgeben sollte aber auch das Problem lösen bzw. verbessern.

----------

## disi

Wo kann man eigentlich die Kernel Changelog einsehen? kernel.org leidet immer noch unter den Krankheiten des "reboots".

Fuer Radeon Benutzer gibt es fast in jeder neuen Version einige Patches ^^

//edit: Die Seite hier ist gut:

Allgemeine Verbesserungen: http://kernelnewbies.org/Linux_3.1

Hardware Treiber: http://kernelnewbies.org/Linux_3.1_DriverArch

//edit: vermutlich brauchen wir mal ein ebuild fuer cpupowerutils

https://lkml.org/lkml/2011/3/11/105

//edit: fuer spaeter  :Smile: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-873673-view-previous.html?sid=9512a88359c93cf41a5312a3ea4efbff

----------

## andreas2000

tja einen Teil meiner Server hab ich schon vor Weihnachten auf 3.0.6 vanilla-sources umgestellt. Wollte heute den nächsten angehen, siehe da, die 3.0.6 ebuilds sind aus den vanilla-sources noch vor Weihnachten verschwunden, bei den gentoo-sources aber nach wie vor als stable drinnen...

Mal abwarten, wann ich meine letzten Server auf vanilla 3.x heben kann...

----------

## l3u

Ist doch kein tiefgreifendes Update wie damals von 2.4 auf 2.6 – die haben doch nur das Versionierungsschema geändert. Spricht soch nix dagegen, „einfach so“ ein Update zu machen … bei mir läuft der Kernel 3.*, seitdem er eben stable ist.

----------

## andreas2000

tja wenn doch nur der 3.x wieder bei den vanilla-sources als stabel markiert wäre....

----------

## Erdie

 *franzf wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Big Kernel Lock ist komplett weg (seit AFAIR 2.6.38 ), dann gab es vor dem 3.0er auch noch SCHED_AUTOGROUP und den CGROUP_SCHED, die vor allem auf Desktopsystemen einiges an Performance bringen sollen ("Wunderpatch").
> 
> 

 

Hi Franz,

in CGROUP_SCHED gibt es so einiges an Features, die man dazuschalten kann. Was würdest du empfehlen wenn man es erstmal ausprobieren möchte? Ich hatte bisher beide von dir erwähnten Optionen nicht aktiviert.

Grüße

Erdie

----------

## andreas2000

Mittlerweile sind jetzt die 3.1.6 Vanilla Sourcen bereitgestellt - mal sehen wie sich das Teil so in der Produktion dann tut  :Wink: 

----------

## Erdie

3.1.6 gentoo-sources habe ich schon am laufen. Geht bis jetzt gut.

----------

## andreas2000

3.1.6 - bis jetzt ein NAS am Laufen, bin hinsichtlich Performance und Co recht zufrieden, Webserver folgen demnächst

Wichtige Info noch am Rande: für 32Bit Architektur ist aktuell 3.0.6 als stable markiert

----------

## Erdie

Nachdem ich SCHED_AUTOGROUP und den CGROUP_SCHED testweise aktiviert habe, ist mir der Rechner seit gestern abend 2x total eingefrohren, mit heulendem Lüfter und knallheiß. Das kann Zufalls sein, ich hatte ja eine Problem - siehe anderen Thread, aber ich werde das mal schleunigst wieder rückgängig machen und dann geht das testen wieder los, Tag und Nacht    :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## doedel

Ich habe jetzt 3.2 von kernel.org auf meinem Laptop seit heute Nacht laufen, bisher scheints zu funktionieren  :Smile: 

----------

## ixo

Ich installiere und verwende schon seit etwa einem Jahr den vanilla kernel, sowie der herauskommt - bisher ohne Probleme.

Set 11 Tagen läuft bei mir auf dem Server (AthlonX2 64) kernel 3.2

Grüße, ixo

----------

## LinuxTom

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Nachdem ich SCHED_AUTOGROUP und den CGROUP_SCHED testweise aktiviert habe, ...

 

Ich habe es es schon immer aktiviert und bei sehr hoher Systemlast (Festplatte und CPU) friert mir auch der Rechner ein. Wenn ich einen anderen Rechner noch mehr stresse, der das nicht gesetzt hat, bleibt der ok.

Ich werde die beiden Optionen auch mal abschalten und testen. Danke für den Hinweis.

----------

## ixo

Ich habe SCHED_AUTOGROUP und den CGROUP_SCHED auch "schon immer" aktiviert, und mir ist der o.g. Rechner noch nie eingefrohren (jedenfalls nicht in den letzten Jahren, ansonsten kann ich mich nicht mehr erinnern).

Grüße, ixo

PS: Mein Rechner steht bei der Kälte aber auch nicht draußen.   :Smile:   (scnr)

----------

## franzf

Bei mir ist an zwei Rechnern (Athlon II X3 435, i7 2600K) auch noch nie etwas eingefroren.

Config:

```
CONFIG_DEFAULT_IOSCHED="cfq"

CONFIG_SCHED_SMT=y

CONFIG_SCHED_MC=y

CONFIG_SCHED_HRTICK=y

CONFIG_NET_SCHED=y

CONFIG_CGROUPS=y

CONFIG_CGROUP_FREEZER=y

CONFIG_CGROUP_CPUACCT=y

CONFIG_CGROUP_SCHED=y
```

Aktuell mit 3.2.0-gentoo unterwegs, und alles bestens  :Smile: 

Ich merke zwar keine Mördersprünge seit 2.6.3x, allerdings wird die integrierte Grafik immer flüssiger.

Einzig Resume from Suspend geht nicht, ist aber wohl ein BIOS-Problem: Entweder es resumed gar nicht, oder irgendwann nach dem resume friert der Rechner ein.

Ist ein ASROCK Z68M-ITX/HT mit aktuellem BIOS

----------

## Erdie

Wie ich in dem anderen Thread beschrieben haben, sind meine Freezes höchstwahrscheinlich auf eine defekte Grafikkarte zurückzuführen. Ich habe eine Geforce GT8600M, wegen der Dell vor ein paar Jahren zahlreiche Laptops zurückrufen mußte. Manchmal stürzt mein Rechner 3x in eine Stunde habe, manchmal läuft er eine Woche Tag und Nacht durch. Als ich allerdings mehrfach eionen Freez nach dem Aufruf von "nvclock -i" hatte, war ich mir sicher, dass es die Graka sein muß. Nach Verwendung  der 2 oben erwähnen Parameter häuften sich die Abstürze und ich habe sie deshalb rausgenommen.

----------

## schmidicom

Bin nun von 3.1.6 auf 3.2.1 umgestiegen und seit dem habe ich bei 50% aller versuche einen shutdown oder restart zu machen einen KERNEL PANIC

Naja ich werde mal den Kernel auf der Basis von "make x86_64_defconfig" neu konfigurieren und bauen mal sehen ob es dann besser ist.

----------

